# I need tips on trust building



## ChrisAbbot (May 30, 2012)

I got my cockatiel today, she's a White Faced Grey. At first she would freak out when ever I go near the cage, now it's been about 6 hours since I bought her and I'm now to the point where I can stick my hand inside the cage without her freaking out. Anymore tips for me? Thanks!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

These threads are very helpful:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Honestly, I would just leave her alone for a day or two. You don't want to push taming while she's stressed from her change of environment. Those threads will help you when she's ready, though.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> Honestly, I would just leave her alone for a day or two. You don't want to push taming while she's stressed from her change of environment. Those threads will help you when she's ready, though.


Ditto. Give her time to settle in before you start trying to make friends. She's still getting used to her new environment.


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

I agree, just change her food, water, newspaper regularly, when you do this talk gently in a soft voice too, it will help her to acclimatise


----------

